# Diffuse Alveolar Hemorrhage



## midnightsun1369 (Dec 11, 2014)

What code should be used for this:

*Diffuse Alveolar Hemorrhage*, stable
-Bronchoscopy on 10/5, instilled Factor VII locally
-no hemoptysis visible at this time

1) I can only find a code that refers to infant. 
2) States no hemoptysis, so that could not be coded, correct?

Thank for your help.


----------



## JMA (Feb 18, 2015)

Diffuse alveolar hemorrhage = pulmonary hemorrhage.

Non-newborn code:

786.30 Hemoptysis
See Includes note:
Pulmonary hemorrhage NOS


 If you're using a book to code look up hemorrhage in the index, then pulmonary (see also Hemorrhage, lung)   786.30


----------



## balamurugan.ph (Feb 18, 2015)

786.30	Hemoptysis, unspecified or  (pulmonary hemorrhage)


----------

